# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Китайскому квантовому спутнику удалось отправить неуязвимые данные

## CyberWriter

Китай сумел совершить первую в мире квантовую спутниковую передачу, отправив код, который нельзя взломать со спутника на Землю. Таким образом, удалось достичь следующего поколения в шифровании на основе квантовой криптографии.


https://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2017-08-11/23750

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Осталось только китайских провайдеров обязать хранить секретные данные в течении 10 лет на серверах в Тибете и предоставлять ключи для расшифровки китайским спецслужбам. 

А иначе.... Какой смысл тогда в великом китайском файерволе?  :Shocked:

----------

